# What snake would you like to add to your collection and why?



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

just a random question i thought i would like to ask you guys?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Would only ever want a gaboon viper ---- gorgeous


----------



## Peanut (Mar 29, 2008)

*cobra*

definately a gaboon viper...or a wagglers pit viper with the horns  or... an albino monacled cobra..ooooooo there are lots!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Parias sumatranus_, _Zhaoermia mangshanensis_, _Dendroaspis polylepis_ (South African)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont see the big fascination with gaboons really, they are pretty snakes, but there are far nicer snakes I had one once but wouldnt get another, rather have a nice puff adder instead.

Im with Stu on the Zhaoermia mangshanensis, id love one they are one of my favourite venomous, id also like a Naja atra as I said in the other thread.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

toffee royal.....just love em


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

palomine said:


> toffee royal.....just love em


 
I have to agree "Toffee Royal" all venomous keepers love them. 

A treat for the King every now and then, and I bet they taste great!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> I have to agree "Toffee Royal" all venomous keepers love them.
> 
> A treat for the King every now and then, and I bet they taste great!


 :lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

If i was to keep venomous snakes again it would have to be eyelash or gaboon vipers. If it was just which DWA animal would i have it would have to be a Gila Monster


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Feas Viper (_Azemiops feae_), Red spotted Viper (_Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas_) and Malaysian Blue Coral snake (_Calliophis bivirgata flaviceps_) all would make the top of my list.
I saw a dozen adult P.j.xanthomelas imported into Thailand, for sale for 1500 baht, around £25 each


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

_Bothrops asper -_ love them to bits
_Agkistodron bilineatus_ - as above
_Deinagkistodron acutus -_ stunning!
_Porthidium nasutum - _so much fun!


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

It would have to be one of the _Protobothrops_, either _sieversorum_ or _mangshanensis_.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Azemiops said:


> Feas Viper (_Azemiops feae_), Red spotted Viper (_Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas_) and Malaysian Blue Coral snake (_Calliophis bivirgata flaviceps_) all would make the top of my list.
> I saw a dozen adult P.j.xanthomelas imported into Thailand, for sale for 1500 baht, around £25 each


Have to agree on the Feas Viper, though I read they are not the easiest of specimens to keep in captivity, was not writen recently though so perhaps their care has been fine tuned by now.

And am interested in keeping many diffrent Atheris.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Have to agree on the Feas Viper, though I read they are not the easiest of specimens to keep in captivity, was not writen recently though so perhaps their care has been fine tuned by now.
> 
> And am interested in keeping many diffrent Atheris.


so not many people on here can pick just one snake then :lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

dragonboy08 said:


> so not many people on here can pick just one snake then :lol2:


 Sorry I didn't read the rules!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Rikki said:


> It would have to be one of the _Protobothrops_, either _sieversorum_ or _mangshanensis_.


Hi Rikki,

Im interested in the fact that your refering to these 2 as _Protobothrops_, do you know something i dont?! :lol2:
_Triceratolepidophis sieversorum_ (very similar to _Protobothrops cornutus_) is a monotypic genus, and although linked with _Protobothrops_, i believe is still a seperate genus. And _Zhaoermia mangshanensis_ was _Trimeresurus_, then _Ermia, but_ was replaced by _Zhaoermia_ in 2003/2004(?).
Apologise if im wrong! And if it has changed and you have any links to the papers, that would be great!


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Hi Rikki,
> 
> Im interested in the fact that your refering to these 2 as _Protobothrops_, do you know something i dont?! :lol2:
> _Triceratolepidophis sieversorum_ (very similar to _Protobothrops cornutus_) is a monotypic genus, and although linked with _Protobothrops_, i believe is still a seperate genus. And _Zhaoermia mangshanensis_ was _Trimeresurus_, then _Ermia, but_ was replaced by _Zhaoermia_ in 2003/2004(?).
> Apologise if im wrong! And if it has changed and you have any links to the papers, that would be great!


Alright! 

I was as confused as you when i first encountered the new taxonomy, but it seems to be generally acknowledged now. A phylogenetic study placed both _T. sieversorum & Z. mangshanensis _within the _Protobothrops_ genus: 

Guo, P., A. Malhotra, P.P. Li, C.E. Pook & S. Creer (2007) 'New evidence on the phylogenetic position of the poorly known Asian pitviper _Protobothrops kaulbacki_ (Serpentes: Viperidae: Crotalinae) with a redescription of the species and a revision of the genus _Protobothrops',_ _Herpetological Journal,_ 17, 237-246

I cant get a link as i only have the 'hard' copy. This revised nomenclature was supported in the recent taxonomic revision of Viperidae, which also questioned the validity of Causinae as a subfamily:

Wuster, W., Peppin, L., Pook, C.E., Walker, D.E. (2008 ) 'A nesting of vipers: Phylogeny and biogeography of the Viperidae (Squamata: Serpentes)', _Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution_, 49, 445-459.

I'm sure there's a link for this on Wolfgang Wuster's site.

I hope that helps, and if you need anymore papers relating to this subject, feel free to pm me and i could e-mail any i have. I have a lovely university access to many journals which is great!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Alright!
> 
> I was as confused as you when i first encountered the new taxonomy, but it seems to be generally acknowledged now. A phylogenetic study placed both _T. sieversorum & Z. mangshanensis _within the _Protobothrops_ genus:
> 
> ...


ah thats interesting but also bloody confusing, why do they insist on these changes :lol2:


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

SiUK said:


> ah thats interesting but also bloody confusing, why do they insist on these changes :lol2:


I was gutted! As sad as it sounds, _Triceratolepidophis _was an amazing genus name, now it has been cast into the lonesome depths of synonymy! :lol2:


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

personally i would love a _Vipera berus_ or common adder I think They are stunning however it is illegal to sell them and I wouldn't even consider taking one from the wild even though this is not illegal.
so hard luck I guess


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

blue white lipped viper :flrt:
this snake is teh shit :whistling2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Alright!
> 
> I was as confused as you when i first encountered the new taxonomy, but it seems to be generally acknowledged now. A phylogenetic study placed both _T. sieversorum & Z. mangshanensis _within the _Protobothrops_ genus:
> 
> ...



Shame i was just about to explain this and you had already done so :whistling2:

every day's a school day :lol2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> blue white lipped viper :flrt:
> this snake is teh shit :whistling2:



stunning there are so many i would like to see up close let alone have in my collection i just can't build a room that would pass the vet check for the dwa licence


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

retic because there gorgeous but i dont have the room or the experiance .........yet :whistling2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

green mamba, they are boootiful, aso blue white lipped viper as above


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Alright!
> 
> I was as confused as you when i first encountered the new taxonomy, but it seems to be generally acknowledged now. A phylogenetic study placed both _T. sieversorum & Z. mangshanensis _within the _Protobothrops_ genus:
> 
> ...


Thank you Rikki,

I shall see what i can find on the net, and will PM you if i cant find what im after!


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

lol tom


----------



## fritz (Dec 20, 2008)

hhmmmm im thinking a rough scaled bush viper..


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

Eyelash vipers (gold and green phase)


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Russles viper. i was meant to have one coming a month or so back, but it never came. The guy was a total clown and tried selling me a burm instead????? He was recommended by a friend (none DWA keeper), but he has now left the earth?

I would also like an eyelash viper, a king cobra and a whitelipped viper - so if any of these come for sale, PM me : victory:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

if i was too have a dwa snake it would be a king cobra ..well any type of cobra actually


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

western diamondback for sure, absolutly stunning snakes


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That blue white-lipped viper is beautiful.

If I were going to go simply by looks without paying attention to difficulty of care, I would also go for a Malaysian Blue Coral (_Calliophis bivirgata_). 

If I were going to go for a DWA snake that we could cope with given our present skills... the Egyptian cobra they have(had?) at Shropshire Exotics (and only that specific animal) would be something I'm interested in.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Eventually once I'm DWA sorted. Bitis Nasicornis. As long as it has the bright red yellow and blue markings.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

*Western Green Mamba, *
*Albino western diamondback poss violet phase, ........:whistling2:*


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

has to be a gaboon they stunning and flaaat out strikers!
theres a sence of fear owning a DWA which as im male i like lol


----------

